# Feeling Depressed?



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

Just because we are Christians,doesn't me we dont get depressed.As I was reading in 1Kings 18:21-40.It talks about Elijah's victory on mount Carmal.I was all fired up after reading this story and then I started reading Chapter 19 and I couldn't understand why he fled from Queen Jezebel after he just defeated 450 evil priests of baal.He was so distraught that he prayed that God would take his life.But God sent an angel to feed him to give him strength for his jouney not once but twice.I must have read this chapter 4 times before I understood what God was trying to tell me.And that is...God is with us in the good times and he is watching over us in the bad times.No matter what we do or how we feel,God NEVER leaves us.He's always there.I thought I would share this with someone who might be a little depressed around the holidays.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Great Post Dennis! The Lord does walk with me both on my good days as well as the bad ones.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

good post reminds me of the foot prints in the sand story.Hehas hadto carry me an awful lot lately.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent post. I'm like Trout 250 said, the Lord has carried me alot lately. Praise God that he doesn't abandon us.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I've been carried more than I deserve lately too. Thank God for his grace and everlasting love!


----------

